# Tabellenhintergrund fixieren! Aber wie?



## ba-c (12. Februar 2005)

Halli Hallo,

wiedermal ich, wiedermal ein Problem. 

Also:

Ich habe eine Seite, ja ich weiß - Tabellen sind , in Tabellen vor mir liegen.
Oben ist der Header und die Navigation, mittig Content und unten Footer.

Der Footer, Tabellenspalte, hat nen Image als Hintergrund und soll sich wenn sich die Seite nach unten her verlängert einfach nach unten "geschoben" werden. Machter auch.

Beim Content habe ich Links und rechts jeweils einen Strich, der aus dem Header-Bereich (inkl. Navigation) herraus in den Content-Bereich "fließt". Nun, wenn sich der Content-Bereich aber verlängert, sich dann also der Footer verschiebt, wiederholt sich in der Spalte dieser Tabelle im Hintergrund das Image. Das soll's aber nicht.

Ich hab es schon mit css versucht, was allerdings nicht geklappt hat.

Zum "ansehen":


```
__________________
|__________________| < Header + Navi
|__________________| < Content + Striche
|__________________| < Footer
```
 
So solls sein:


```
__________________
|__________________| < Header + Navi
|		| <|
|		| < Content + Striche
|		| <|
|__________________| < Footer
```
 
So isses momentan:


```
_________________
|_________________| < Header + Navi
|_________________| <|
|_________________| <| Content + Striche
|_________________| <|
|_________________| < Footer
```
 
Also wiederholt sich das image im Content dauernd.

Wie kann ich es nun also machen, dass dies nicht passiert?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. Februar 2005)

```
style="background-repeat:no-repeat;"
```
> SELFHTML: Hintergrundfarben und -bilder


----------



## ba-c (12. Februar 2005)

Nicht body, sondern Tabellenhintergrund!

Mir hat man schon zig mal diesen schand gegeben mit no-repeat und css. Es geht aber nicht. Ich will den Hintergrund einer Tabelle, das darin enthaltene Image, fixieren, nicht den Hintergrund der Seite!


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Februar 2005)

Dann geh nochmal ganz schnell auf die Seite von SelfHTML und lies dir das was dort steht richtig durch.
Das ist nämlich kein "Schand" sondern dass nachdem du gefragt hast.


----------



## ba-c (12. Februar 2005)

Habe alle 6 sogar versucht und keiner .
Er packts mir wenn dann in den body-bg aber nicht table-bg.


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. Februar 2005)

Gib mal den Quellcode her, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Problem vor dem Bildschirm sitzt.


----------

